
Arrogant Googlers tempt the gods - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/conflicts-of-interest/arrogant-googlers-tempt-the-gods-296731.php
======
portLAN
When I get rich I'm going to take YC's approach and fund about 40 different
girlfriends a year with a little money rather than just one with millions.

The economics have changed. With a recession looming, it will be less
expensive than ever before to fund a girlfriend or mistress. They'll just be
happy you're one of the few percent not worrying about getting his car
repossessed! Sure, in the old days, you had to buy them a big shiny rock and
take them jet-setting all over the globe. Now? Why, you can use open-source
software and services like MySpace and Facebook to entertain them for free
while you're gone with one of your other "investments". You can even hook up
webcams all over the apartment to make sure they're not cheating on you while
you're out cheating on them! Track them with Loopt and monitor their
activities with Twitter.

You'll be sitting pretty while 95% of the people your age are stuck living at
home because it's too expensive to move out and all the jobs pay minimum wage.
There's never been a better time to win the Darwinian Game of Life while
simultaneously investing in porn futures to exploit all the frustrated L^H...
almost-winners!

In the near future, everyone alive will have an ancestor who founded a start-
up.

~~~
transburgh
"When I get rich I'm going to take YC's approach and fund about 40 different
girlfriends a year with a little money rather than just one with millions."

portLAN...I added that comment to my Facebook page, it was just brilliant.

------
pg
Valleywag just can't quite pull off the high moral tone thing. They should
stick to their core competency of mean-spirited gossip.

~~~
dood
I don't think the distinction is quite so clear.

------
endlessvoid94
this amounts to complaining that an enormously successful company is using
their money to do something you think is inappropriate. tough shit, it seems
to be THEIR money. they can do with it what they want, as long as it is legal.

~~~
transburgh
or is it shareholder money? Do you want your stock money going to their pet
projects?

~~~
rms
Hey transburgh, send me an email, I have a question for you about Gobig.

------
jsmcgd
Hubris is not arrogance and IMO the top googlers are not exhibiting either.

------
leisuresuit
that's basically what you get when you hire a husband and wife team.

